# Lexi seems subdued



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all, Lexi was spayed almost three weeks ago she's 9mths and her wound is great but hadn't been her usual boisterous self she just started to pick up last week, I was working all day last Tuesday so she was at my daughter's on Wednesday she had really loose poopy I did the starving for 24hrs then a bland diet for 2 days gradually introducing her kibble on the 3rd day her poopy was soft but formed on Monday she has loose mucous poopy followed by mucus with lots of blood omg I was straight to the vets he asked if she had eaten anything and then it clicked my daughter had said she was eating the roots of a plant in her garden we don't know the name of it !!! , the vet gave her a steroid and antibiotic injection with oral antibiotics to bring home and said to have her on a bland diet for two day's then gradually introduce her kibble so far so good normal poopy!!! She's eating and drinking well but she is very subdued and will only play for a short time with encouragement but she's seems so subdued and quite happy to lie near me and sleep its like I have a different dog I'm worried, could the antibiotics be making her feel lousy??? x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thats quite a wallop, first the surgery then a possible poisoning. Did the vet take her temperature to rule out a post-op infection? The antibiotics can make them lethargic, but I'd call the vet to be sure if she's not better in a day or so.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

The vet took her temperature it was normal, her heart sounded fine but she said her tummy was squishy , she finishes her antibiotic tomorrow and if she doesn't seem right to me after a couple of days I will definitely take her back, my husband and I both worry over her so we tend to bounce of each other which probably doesn't help x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's normal to worry. Hopefully she'll pick up once the antibiotic is done. Most vets will return calls and give you some guidelines as to when to bring them back in if things don't improve. Please keep us posted.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

*lexi seems subdued*

Hi all, I am delighted to say Lexi is almost back to her old self, huge relief &#55357;&#56833; x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear Lexi is better!


----------

